

The People of This Island Kill Anyone Who Comes Ashore - ritchiea
http://wackulus.com/people-live-island-kill-anybody-tries-come-ashore/

======
paulhauggis
This was found out to be a hoax 5+ years ago. Did this site not get the
message?

